# rubber bands



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

when i bought my live plants they were tied with rubber bands. is this ok to leave on?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

pic


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

hmmm rubber bands can some times be too tight for your plants ... on the micro level it can clog /slow down the flows within your plant ... another reason is that will remain there forever... if you planing on just leting you plants grow naturaly you should be tinking about some biodegradable matirial ...so by the time the plants take to root it will be nice and secure...


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

First I'll just second Jah Maan.

Secondly I'll give out a litlle tip.
Microsorium, Anubias and other plants that do better on rocks and bogwood, than planted direcly in the substrate, is best attached to the afore mentioned objects with cotton-string. Not dyed of cause.
The trick is that in the time it takes to desolve, the graft of the plants should have taken.
I've learned that most people try to stick the plants to eg. bogwood by squeezing the rizom into cracks of the surface of the wood. This generally on cause severe damaged to the rizom and root-tips.

The downside is that this procedure requires a good deal of planning in the actually setting up of the tank.

It furthermore appears that these normally low-light plants, when used in this way, all of a sudden seem to enjoy a quite good deal of light. Whether this is considered a plus or a minus most be up to one self.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thank you !


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

wow you wasnt lying about the camera you got


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

take it off


----------

